# Bush Hog D4-10



## Bud (Aug 25, 2006)

I have 2 Bush Hog D4-10 tractors one with a mower deck and dirt blade and another with a front end loader on it have not replaced a clutch before and was wondering if anyone might have some info .I have the owner's manual and it says take it to a dealer (not made since '72 not likely) feel free to e-mail me @ [email protected]


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Bud,

Welcome to Tractorforum. It’s been nigh on a week and you’ve not heard from any of us (Unless you got an email). The slow response is probably because we are having trouble coming up the info you are requesting.

Since Bush Hog parts for your tractor seem no longer available, have you thought of adapting something non Bush Hog.

Perhaps, some of the guys could assist you in this if you post back with answers to these questions:
Why are you replacing the clutch? 
Is the one you have now repairable?
Is the clutch you want to replace electric?
What is the make, model, and serial number of the engine on your tractor?


----------



## Bud (Aug 25, 2006)

*Just fixed !*

I have never heard of this ,but (I have a motor /trans. on the floor )I pulled the extra apart to see what makes it tick and the clutch is new in that one . Upon pulling the bell housing site cover off to view the "damage " the plate looked just as thick ,so I pulled the spark plug and rotated the clutch/press.plate and one of the pins that hold the push finger together had fallen out and was laying in the bottom of the housing through the side I pushed the finger back in and aligned the holes ,put the pin back in and put in the cotter pin and that was it .I was worrying about it all week and it took about an hour to figuire out . There is a yahoo group for Bush Hog so I've been chatting with those guys too. As long as I have your attn. I've a couple ideas I want to run by for consensus :#1 I'd like to make and run an offset finish mower with the pto either hydraulic with the pump or a shaft . #2 do you think I could run a 32 " buzz blade off the pto ?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the good eye John. My apologies for that lack of reply Bud. I am scratching my head on this one as I an not familiar with this model. Wish I could be of some help but please accept my welcome to Tractor Forum.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Bud,

The more I learn about your tractor the more interesting I find it to be. Seems I’m not the only one on this board who is not familiar with a D4-10. I’m going to borrow a couple of a couple pictures from this web site. So we all can get an idea of what one looks like.

<img src=http://www.bushhogtractors.info/images/D410.jpg />

I was surprised to learn that your tractor has a PTO out the rear. I haven’t been able to learn if it is a standard 540 rpm or if size is either one of the standard sizes. Old 1 1/8" or New 1 3/8". Maybe something smaller?

<img src=http://www.bushhogtractors.info/images/darrelcrused4102.jpg />

This is the specs. I’ve found for the tractor so far:
D4-10
Have a hi / lo range two speed transmission, providing four forward and two reverse speeds. The D4-10 has a 10hp Wisconsin single cylinder engine. The engine is a horizontal shaft, mounted in-line with the tractor frame. D4-10 came with 23x8.50x12's. These tractors did not have power steering. They also have a live rear PTO ( Power Take Off, for rear mounted powered implements).



> _Originally posted by Bud _
> *……….. As long as I have your attn. I've a couple ideas I want to run by for consensus :#1 I'd like to make and run an offset finish mower with the pto either hydraulic with the pump or a shaft . #2 do you think I could run a 32 " buzz blade off the pto ? *


Anyone with a profile like you’ve list on this forum should have no problem making either of the ideas work. 

However, the offset finish mower, seems to me, would require more expense than it would be worth, but then, I don’t mind a little extra riding when I mow grass.

The buzz saw - I can see as a cute exhibit at a tractor show. You, I think, have enough horse power. Just might have to cut slow. Dad used to run one with a 8n Ford and we could make it huff and puff if we “fed” the saw too fast.

When I was very young (less than 6 years old), my Dad used to run one with a Wisconsin engine (I don’t remember the HP) on a hay bailer. Yes, he carried both the buzz saw and hay baler to the woods when he cut fire wood. 

We had a neighbor who ran one with a small hit-or-miss engine. I doubt it was even a 10 horse. 

As far as cutting fire wood with a buzz saw, lots of folks still use them, but having used one growing up, I think the chainsaw is the best invention since grits. 

Post some pictures of your tractor and keep us updated on your decision/progress with the offset mower and buzz saw.


----------



## Bud (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the attention ,I have an owner's manual and a manual to the 42" mower deck .The reason I want to put on a mower on is because I think it will work the buzz rig is more of an off the wall idea ( I have a 5h.p. international LB that should run the saw fine (but I haven't tried it yet ) .I just want to see how universal I can make the tractors I had an MTD that mows awesome but they are so cheaply built that a 5 acre lawn will kill one without enough tlc ,and I use it as a tractor to haul stuff around the yard including wood ,gravel and new and old trailers I make or repair sometimes with boats hay or cars still on them. I'm not sure going direct drive with the buzz rig would be all that smart but running a splitter and using the chain saw to procure the wood in the first place may be a bit more feasable. The shaft from the pto is standart keyed 3/4 with an adapter for spined shaft ,but I haven't checked the size yet.right now I have no Idea about how to put pics on the net ,but when I figuire it out ya'll will see em'. Bud


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Anyone who can find and fix a clutch problem should be able to post a picture on this board. I will admit the protocol does seem to change over time.  I think Andy does that just to keep us on our toes. 

You didn’t ask for help but the following will either speedup your learning process or utterly confuse you…………..

To post a picture, of course, you have to have a picture in digital format (preferably a jpeg) and on your hard drive. You may have to “size” it. There are computer programs that will do that. You can even download some free that work quite well. You will see several sizes used but something around 640x470 pixels seems to be the most popular. 

If you have problems “sizing” post back. 

Once you have them on your hard drive and “sized” the simplest way is to post then is to upload them into the files on this board. (Yes, it is simple. Its just I’m not good at explaining it.)

To upload your picture click on the “Post Reply” button right corner of the last post in this thread. 

A “reply window” will open. Look down (you may have to scroll down a little) and to the bottom left corner, second box from the bottom. You will find “Attach file:” Look a little to the right and find the “Browse….” button. Click it. A window will open showing the files on your hard drive. Find the picture you want to upload. Click to Highlight it, then click the “open” button and wait for your picture to upload. Go up to the text box tell us about the picture and then click the “Submit Reply” button. That is all there is to posting a picture using this method. 

When we open your post, we will have to click on an url that will appear in your post to see your picture, but that’s OK. Once you get the knack of uploading down, we’ll let you in on the “hot link” deal. 

If all else fails, you can email me your pictures and I will post them for you. But, I’m sure you can learn to post them yourself. This is a good board to learn on. This is where I was taught what little I know about the process.


----------



## Bud (Aug 25, 2006)

John ,I'll try to get something done this week ( my daughter has one a them new fangled things ,and for the cost of my car for the weekend I can get her to do it.Bud


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Bud, 
Somewhere in the defunct archives of my mind I remember a Bush hog tractor.
Where in Upsate NY are you? I'm located here also and I know its a big State but you never know. I'm in Columbia County.
Harry


----------



## Bud (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm in the south eastern corner of Steuben County Just outside the city of Corning I.e Corning Glass ,Pyrex Steuben Ware ,9 miles south of Watkins Glen Race Track.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Get your daughter to do it!!!??? Dadgum Bud, I wanted you to do it and tell me what a good job I done ’splaining ’zackly how to.  

Just kidding. I’m sure your daughter can get you clued right in on the picture posting trick. It is amazing how fast the young folks catches on to this computer stuff. The other day one of my granddaughters showed me more about using a spreadsheet in ten minutes than I would have learned on my own in a year. 

Do, however, pay close attention to how you daughter gets the pictures posted. I’m betting you got some good ones to share with us and she might not all ways be around to help if she can borrow a car.

Excuse a side note here Bud. 
Harry, old friend, you’ve never ask me where I live, but if you are conducting a survey: I live between Possum Hollow and Fish Trap Cut right on the banks of beautiful (though at present dried up) Crooked Branch Creek.
:spinsmile


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote"Harry, old friend, you’ve never ask me where I live, but if you are conducting a survey: I live between Possum Hollow and Fish Trap Cut right on the banks of beautiful (though at present dried up) Crooked Branch Creek."

John, good one buddy. If ever I'm down your way I gotta look you up. 
:spinsmile Harry


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bud _
> *John ,I'll try to get something done this week ( my daughter has one a them new fangled things ,and for the cost of my car for the weekend I can get her to do it.Bud *


Hope your daughter didn’t wreck your car. Did she have a problem posting your pictures? Been looking forward to seeing them. We are still here to help if needed.


----------



## Bud (Aug 25, 2006)

*Sorry Guys*

Sorry guys I haven't forgotten ,football practice with three sons is a little hectic haven't even had time to look @ tractors and I gotta tell ya my lawn looks it . In fact I picked up an old Ariens deck with a pto this week to hook up offset to get my lawn in one afternoon when the opportunity presents itself. Bud


----------



## olcowhand (Dec 21, 2006)

John, I too have a couple Bush Hog D4-10's. Bud is member of my group at yahoo as well as "bushhog tractor". You can see more pics at my group if you'd like. Hope it's ok to post link here. The link you have below is a group that has been inactive for some time, so I started another. There's not too many of us Bush Hog guys around, so we need to pool together as much as we can to acquire resources. I really like this forum! Just found it today & look forward to lots of reading. Here's the link:

Bush Hog Group 

Here's a couple pics of my two D4-10's that I hope to start restoring in the next few months.








> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *Bud,
> 
> this web site. So we all can get an idea of what one looks like.
> ...


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hello, olcowland and a great big Tractor Forum welcome. Glad you found us. Of course, it is alright to post that link here. Scarce as Bush Hog D4-10 information is any help is appreciated.

Looks like you almost got a cow pen full of garden tractors. You going to restore your D4 or have fun using it like it is?

Always good to hear folks say they like this forum. I do hope you stick around and post often. You stick around long enough we just may teach you the secret hand shake and let you in on the secret of getting your pictures to show up like automatically. 

If you talk with Bud, tell him we are still waiting for an update on his tractor with pictures.

<IMG SRC=http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a31/olcowhand_in_ky/Bush%20Hog%20d4-10/DSC00102.jpg /> 

<IMG SRC=http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a31/olcowhand_in_ky/Bush%20Hog%20d4-10/DSC00101.jpg />


----------



## olcowhand (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome John! Yep, plan to start restoration as soon as I finish my Allis 416H that I'm restoring right now. Got the 42" deck & a 42" snow plow to use between the two D4-10's. Plan to use them restored also. I like all my stuff to be used at least now & then. I've got 3 other tractors you don't see & an old "Rotohoe tiller" & a walkbehind "Spinaway" mower.
I tried every way I know & couldn't get the pics to post properly. Same system as other of my groups use, but something's different! Thanks for re-doing my pics & I'll tell Bud you're waiting!
-----------Daniel in ky


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Any progress on the D4-10's? 

I have a Bush Hog JV-II, I have had it for approximately 5 years, Hopefully I will be able to get started with its restoration soon. Along with my old Speedex.

a link to a few photos of my Bush Hog JV-II

http://www.ilfba.com/parts/viewtopic.php?t=35


----------



## olcowhand (Dec 21, 2006)

I've not had time to do hardly any garden tractor work. When I do I think I'll go over the JBI first as it needs mostly cosmetic work. I could easily have it done for a couple Fall shows. I very much want to start on the D4-10 but it'll hafta wait a spell. Been less than a total of 1/2" rain the last 54 days but we just got 1.4" and more a comin now! Makes me feel soooo much better. Our corn was close to no return, but I think we'll pull out an 80% crop now. We can replant the Sudex too....it totally died! 
Look forward to following your JBII restoration!


----------



## Edgeman (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello,

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I have recently acquired a D4-10 with the M-42 mower deck, and was wondering if anyone had the manual for the deck that they would be willing to scan and post?
I already have manuals for the tractor and engine, I'm just missing the deck manual.

Any help would be appreciated,
Thanks.


----------

